# Newcastle diet - how quickly does energy return?



## Feathers (May 29, 2021)

I'm coming to the end of the first week of the Newcastle diet. It's mostly going well - have stuck to it, not feeling hungry (occasional cravings but manageable), actually enjoying the shakes. However, I am definitely lacking energy and focus. I've read slightly vague statements that "Although the participants’ energy levels dropped initially as a result of the calorie restriction, they improved gradually over the 8 weeks." (source), but I'm wondering if anyone knows how soon? I'm self-employed, so only get paid if I work (and risk annoying my clients if I don't), and last week was not productive, to say the least.


----------



## travellor (May 29, 2021)

Feathers said:


> I'm coming to the end of the first week of the Newcastle diet. It's mostly going well - have stuck to it, not feeling hungry (occasional cravings but manageable), actually enjoying the shakes. However, I am definitely lacking energy and focus. I've read slightly vague statements that "Although the participants’ energy levels dropped initially as a result of the calorie restriction, they improved gradually over the 8 weeks." (source), but I'm wondering if anyone knows how soon? I'm self-employed, so only get paid if I work (and risk annoying my clients if I don't), and last week was not productive, to say the least.



I found I wasn't too bad.
You have probably gone through the worst of it now.
I did exercise through the diet, to keep muscle tone, and burn fat rather than protein, that probably helped, as it was repetitive work, rather than mentally demanding, but helped my body adapt to the low energy intake.


----------



## Ditto (May 29, 2021)

Kudos to anybody that can stick to a liquid only diet. Two days is my limit. I am weak.  I did feel good for the short time I was on it though apart from wanting to gnaw my own arm off. I had lots of energy and loads of time free ie no washing up or thinking / preparing food. Plus you save tons of money! I wish I could stick to it but I can't. Back to low carb... Keep going, I am very impressed.


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2021)

Thanks @travellor  - I really hope so! Woke today with a headache and feeling knackered. I might start going for walks again - the book I got said to do my normal exercise (which is none ), but I do wonder if some gentle walks might help a bit . . .

@Birdy honestly I've started and failed so many diets in my life! At the moment I'm motivated with this one, but it's early days - 1 week of 12 really. I find diets that mean I don't need to think are easier than more "normal" ones - so am impressed you can do a controlled but normal low carb regime


----------



## Leadinglights (May 30, 2021)

Feathers said:


> Thanks @travellor  - I really hope so! Woke today with a headache and feeling knackered. I might start going for walks again - the book I got said to do my normal exercise (which is none ), but I do wonder if some gentle walks might help a bit . . .
> 
> @Birdy honestly I've started and failed so many diets in my life! At the moment I'm motivated with this one, but it's early days - 1 week of 12 really. I find diets that mean I don't need to think are easier than more "normal" ones - so am impressed you can do a controlled but normal low carb regime


Many years ago I tried the Cambridge Diet (all the rage at the time) but found my teeth and jaw became really sore, I suppose because you weren't biting on things to keep it exercised. 
I only tried it because somebody I knew had lost 8 stone, but sadly a few years later he had put most of it back.


----------



## travellor (May 30, 2021)

Feathers said:


> Thanks @travellor  - I really hope so! Woke today with a headache and feeling knackered. I might start going for walks again - the book I got said to do my normal exercise (which is none ), but I do wonder if some gentle walks might help a bit . . .
> 
> @Birdy honestly I've started and failed so many diets in my life! At the moment I'm motivated with this one, but it's early days - 1 week of 12 really. I find diets that mean I don't need to think are easier than more "normal" ones - so am impressed you can do a controlled but normal low carb regime



Drink water, you are flushing a lot out as you lose weight.
The shakes are formulated to cope with any loss of electrolytes, so plain water is fine.
Walks will certainly help, anything that gets your muscles doing something will help with insulin resistance as well, so it's a double benefit.


----------



## travellor (May 30, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Many years ago I tried the Cambridge Diet (all the rage at the time) but found my teeth and jaw became really sore, I suppose because you weren't biting on things to keep it exercised.
> I only tried it because somebody I knew had lost 8 stone, but sadly a few years later he had put most of it back.



Depends on the person, and why you do it I guess.
I agree though, there is no one size fits all method with diabetes, we all need to find a way of life we can keep up long term.


----------



## Ditto (May 30, 2021)

Feathers said:


> @Birdy honestly I've started and failed so many diets in my life! At the moment I'm motivated with this one, but it's early days - 1 week of 12 really. I find diets that mean I don't need to think are easier than more "normal" ones - so am impressed you can do a controlled but normal low carb regime


I can't stick to anything! I have given the wrong impression.  I am yet again starting low carb, day 2 and on a roll.  The thing with low carb is, it gives you a great nights' sleep, you feel happy, loads of energy, lose weight and clear skin, and best of all you don't feel hungry, so why the heck do I hanker for rubbish food? I have no idea.


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2021)

Heh 100% sympathise. I've failed more diets than I can count. Good luck with the new one!


----------



## Vonny (May 30, 2021)

I think @ColinUK had really good results from the Newcastle Diet. BTW, has anyone heard from him? I haven't seen any posts from him for ages. A shame because he really motivated me to keep on with my diet a year ago.


----------



## grovesy (May 30, 2021)

Vonny said:


> I think @ColinUK had really good results from the Newcastle Diet. BTW, has anyone heard from him? I haven't seen any posts from him for ages. A shame because he really motivated me to keep on with my diet a year ago.


He has popped in the odd time or two, he seems to be having a tough time at present.


----------



## Vonny (May 30, 2021)

grovesy said:


> He has popped in the odd time or two, he seems to be having a tough time at present.


Thanks @grovesy, hope things get better for him soon x


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 1, 2021)

I did have great results but am about to embark on a second round of the same shake based regime again. 

With stress and frankly just letting things go, my weight is back into the mid 90kgs so next nurse appointment is September which gives me plenty of time to get down into the low/mid 80s 
I’m also endeavouring to walk every day - partially because I’ve signed up to the million steps challenge and also because everyone says it’s hugely beneficial.


----------

